# .daa help??



## MysticHalo (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok friends, 
I downloaded a file with .daa extension. I couldnt figure out how to use this file. THe help file that came along said UnRAR,Burn,Install.
so i tried using WinRAR but it doesnt seem to s'port the file either. So i googled for the daa extension and found out its used by a Tool called PowerISO
Actually, i dont wanna download an iso maker, moreover its shareware. so...is there any way i can use it without PowerISO..like using WinRAR and Nero?
Any help is appreciated


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 8, 2006)

*BUMP*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry for the late response but NO software apart from PowerISO can open .DAA files, you have no other options. PowerISO is a shareware yes, but it is reliable and absolutely risk free. Just use it and throw it out after the job of extraction/etc is done. Else you can opt to purchase it, its really a good software IMO


----------



## william (Jun 8, 2006)

download poweriso software it supports this format.


----------



## nishant_nms (Jun 9, 2006)

Bad luck man. Get PowerISO 1.31.


----------

